# My latest blue tricolor litter



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been trying with the blue tricolor for a long time now, and they seem to get better and better, I am very hopeful about the 2 babies in this litter, and it is even 2 girls


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so cute


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

so pretty, I love the one on the left and the middle one =D


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are all so beautiful


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Gorgeous coats!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That one on the left is gorgeous; nice dark blue! I like it.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

The dark is gorgeous, but the other two are adorable as well.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG I love them!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hexagram said:


> The dark is gorgeous, but the other two are adorable as well.


I second this


----------

